# Terminator vs Paladin model differences



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Guys, yesterday i bought a box of grey knight terminators to ally with either my tau, eldar or orks (just an excuse to get grey knight terminators). 

What i'm wondering is model wise, what's the difference between a terminator and a paladin? or is there none and it's just whatever you say the model is?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The Apothocary is a Pally only model. The rest of the options in the box can go either way.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

It's all in the extra's that you put on them that make them stand out as paladins (or not). If you'll notice, GK terms dont have the extras on them that the paladins have. But honestly, in all the games I've played, as long as I've said they are pally's or terms, I've used the same model as both in different games. Except the apothacary.


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

If you want to model them as paladins, use the helmets with a sharp, pointed "nose". Look at the apothecary helmet to tell what im talking about. The helmets that go straight accross to a point under the eyes are the terminator ones. Also, use the little banner things with the books (if you want paladins). Those fit on the top-back of the armour.

As mentioned above, it really doesnt matter what bitz you use. Ive used terminators and said they were paladins, and vise versa.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, thank you guys.

So, technically the bigger chin guys are pallies, but it doesn't really matter?


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea, the ones with a pointing up-nose (which ever helmet seems more stream-line). And no, it really doesnt matter. I like the terminator helmets more anyways, so I would just use those if your not absolutely obsessed with following "protocol". But add the banners tho, cause that makes em look much more important IMO (the little ones, not the big ass brotherhood banner)


----------

